# 2008 Labor Day Back to school tournament



## Jim (Aug 8, 2008)

This Tournament is for the kids. To mark the end of summer vacation we are going to have a participation tournament for the kids. All members young kids are eligible. 

Species: Sunfish
Rules:
Ages - 3-13
Tournament starts Friday August 29, 2008 and ends Monday September 1,2008. All fish must be caught within this time frame. I trust you guys :wink: 
Post the pictures here as you catch them. All pictures must be received by Tuesday 8PM Eastern.

*PLEASE SIGN UP HERE WITH LITTLE ANGLERS NAME SO I CAN HAVE AN IDEA ABOUT PARTICIPATION.*

*Sept 22, 2009. Is the last day to sign up for this one.*
*To be eligible, young angler must pose with fish. Bonus points will be awarded if Tinboats member, little Angler and fish are in picture. Help casting and reeling in is allowed.*

Winners (Any child who posts a picture) will receive a participation ribbon and a package of worms.

Categories:
Everyone wins in this tournament.  

I'm doing this to bring families together. Family time together is getting shorter and shorter with everyones busy lifestyles, and I feel it is the most important thing to stick together. :beer:

*
Participants:*
*Member - Child*
Jim - Steven
Jim - Marianna
G3_Guy - Cameron
G3_Guy - Colvin
(alumacraftjoe) - Nicholas
(alumacraftjoe) - Taylor
(alumacraftjoe) - Daylen
DahFISH-Max
DahFISH -Mason
FishingBuds-Shawn 
FishingBuds-April 
Acarbone624 -Anthony Jr
Acarbone624 -Vanessa 
Fishingcop - Joey
KeMiCaL -Darian 
backpain -backpain jr.
Zum - Sam
Zum - Natasha (maybe)
BLK Fisher - Kevin
BLK Fisher - Michael
Captain Ahab - Alex
Legbrkr - Joey


Disclaimer: Anything can change because. 8)



*Final Results:*
G3_Guy - Cameron
G3_Guy - Colvin
(alumacraftjoe) - Nicholas
(alumacraftjoe) - Taylor
(alumacraftjoe) - Daylen
DahFISH-Max
DahFISH -Mason
Acarbone624 -Anthony Jr
Zum - Sam
BLK Fisher - Michael
Legbrkr - Joey

Did I miss anyone?

As soon as I hear from BLK fisher I will order the trophies. :beer:

The baits have been ordered. I asked Bassaddict to make me a variety pack consisting of 2 baits each of our favorites. :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Great idea Jim! Count us in!

(G3_Guy) Brian - Cameron

(G3_Guy) Brian - Colvin


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome idea Jim!

my kids and nephew are psyched!

(alumacraftjoe) - Nicholas
(alumacraftjoe) - Taylor
(alumacraftjoe) - Daylen


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cool, my boys will have a blast.

DahFISH(Larry)--Max(10)
 Mason(4)

Thanks Jim


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea! Thats what they said when I told them what they get to do  


FishingBuds-Shawn is 10

FishingBuds-April is 8

Lets have some Fun


----------



## natetrack (Aug 8, 2008)

Good idea Jim, 

Good luck to everybody who participates. I unfortunately will not be at the lake that weekend. :beer:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 8, 2008)

Count us in! This will be a great time!

Anthony Jr - 7
Vanessa - 6


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2008)

Gonna be a cool tourney for the kids! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 8, 2008)

Fishingcop and cousin's grandson 4 year old Joey are in


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome idea jim,,my son loves it when we go out fishing together, i guess he must be loving our father and son bonding time,, ill let him know right now, as were watching the rays game,,lol go RAYS!!!!

(KeMiCaL) = Darian 8yrs old


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 9, 2008)

member backpain-participant backpain jr. age 3


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

My son Sam 11
Daughter Natasha is a maybe,shes 13 and already getting harder to get to go


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 20, 2008)

Kevin & Michael (Blk Fisher)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 20, 2008)

I am entering myself (I am of the mental age of an 11 yr old after eating two bowls fo Sugar Bomb ceral) and my nephew Alex (who puts up with me  )


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

Do I have to make worms for esquired too? :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 20, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Fishingcop and cousin's grandson 4 year old Joey are in



Okay, as of yesterday, my cousin (name withheld) is a member (lurking out there with no posts yet) - "legbrkr" I think it is?? (some of you might remember the past posts regarding her broken leg and subsequent nameing of our boat...the "Leg Breaker") Just for an update for those who do remember, she hd the two plates and numerous screws removed on Monday - a year later from the original surgery. She's doing fine and will be back on her feet (literally) in aboout 5-6 weeks.

In any case, I defer my submission of me and her grandson Joey to her - she should be the member entrant along with her 4 year old grandson. 

Of course, I'll be close by to give some fishing tips on how to catch the big panfish :lol:


----------



## LegBrkr (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks FishingCop, but I think you're bowing out a little early! Who's going to get the little guy down to the lake so he can fish?


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot, you are still on crutches - but won't you be all better by then??????? If not, I guess I can carry you and Joey down to the lake... (one at a time of course, and I might need some help with you  

Oh, and congrats on your first post and ---welcome aboard 8)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyone ready!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang, been so busy at work lately I forgot it coming up! Good luck to all the entrants! 8) 



I also didn't even realize it was a long weekend until my wife reminded just a little while ago. CRS must be settin' in pretty good now :shock:


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

Should have decent weather up here for the fishing. Going out tomorrow after work. should be great. To everyone, Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Zum (Aug 28, 2008)

Weather looks great here to.
Have fun everyone.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 29, 2008)

Good luck to all the fisherdudes and fishetts, remember Momz and Popz, keep that blood pressure down, from the start of the tourney to the end its all about having fun so sit back, relax and watch the torch carriers of our great sport do their thing or maybe not. 

ENJOY EVERYONE


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 29, 2008)

Well said shamoo. Good luck to all the fisherkids  =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 30, 2008)

8/30/08 - Anthony Jr. and I went fishing at Corson Park in Millville NJ. He did all the reeling except getting it through some slop near the edge. He used a mini-tube on a jig head tipped with gulp maggots.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice catch, and congrats to your son! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is little Joey's first submission for the weekend: Caught TWO little bluegills, casted all by himself for the first one, reeled it in all by him self, BUT - he was a little afraid of his catch - hard to get him to pose with it  He still wanted to catch another, and, after a while, he did - with our urging to pull hard when the bobber went under, he caught it, and reeled it it in, all by himself. STILL afraid of his catch and hard to get him to pose with it.

Legbrkr put on a TinBoats T-shirt for a pictue of the first catch and I (Fishingcop) stood in to get extra points by having two members in the picture with our little angler...

Can't figure out how to get theses in order????? Everytime I add a picture, it puts it in front of the last one???? Oh well, you can figure out the progression of our 20 minute fishing trip :lol: :lol: 

Hoping to get out again tomorrow for some more action on the neighborhood pond View attachment 6


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice catch! and congrats to Joey! 8) 



This is a cool tourney for the kids! 8)


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome pics so far! :beer:


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 31, 2008)

Getting started




Max has picked the spot




Our first strike




Tournament intensity




Mason lands The mighty bluegill




As does Max




Showing the love!!!!


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 31, 2008)

All photos compliments of my wonderful wife.

Thanks Jim for a great idea. We all had a blast. =D> =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool pics everyone! 8)


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 1, 2008)

I took my son out Sunday and managed 2 sunnies. Spotted two bass but couldn'r get them to eat the worms. It was alot of fun.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pic! 8)


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2008)

Took the family to a local camp site for the weekend.All of us in this tent, brings us together:

There are 84 sites and the place was packed.When I finally found my kids on Saturday to go fishing,they were having so much fun they didn't want to go..so I went by myself,knowing that there was still Sun.and Mon to get them to go.Sunday was another non-fishing day,so that left today and what a crappy weather day it was.Blowing,half rainy the young fella still wanted to go,so we loaded up to try our luck on a new Lake.It was a crystal clear lake but I thought with the wind it still might be good.I was wrong,it was tough and the bite was sloooow;between us only landed 16 fish.Found out later there was a little tournament the day before.
I let Sam use the trolling motor for as long as he wanted,which wasn't to long being as windy and cold as it was:

He landed a few small fish using a salt/pepper curly tail,only losing one fish of any real size.

Will do it again soon,gotta git him a better rod/reel combo,maybe for Christmas...Does anyone have any ideas on a combo for around $100,hes 11 and will take good care of it.


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pics everyone, looks like we all had a good one  

sorry Jim no photos, things went the other way for me Saturday thru Sunday. we still had fun just didn't catch no sunny's

We'll do it again, next time :wink:


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 1, 2008)

Well we stopped by Seymour Bait & Tackle this morning, picked up some crickets and ice and head to Douglas. We got there around 8:30am and launched. There were only 15-20 boats on the ramp. We took off a little ways up the lake and started fishing. We bluegill fished and swam on an off until noon. It got hot fast, so we found a shady spot and had lunch. After lunch we fished and swam some more until around 3pm when we called it a day. My oldest won the day with 12 bluegill. My youngest (with a little help from dad) ended the day with 8 bluegill and one smallmouth. The wife ended up with 4. God blessed again and everyone had a great time! Thanks the Lord for the great day!

Below is a link to the slideshow and a photo album of still shots check them out.

*Photo Album:*
https://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z136/G3_Guy/Fishing%20Pics/TN%20-%20Douglas/SEP%2001%202008/

*Slideshow:*
https://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z136/G3_Guy/Fishing%20Pics/TN%20-%20Douglas/SEP%2001%202008/?action=view&current=e9d493bf.pbw


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN JIM... we had a blast! Well we hit our little honey hole for this one. If I didn't have a freezer full already I could have cleaned a ton. My nephew Daylen bagged 14, Taylor pulled in 6 including her first one on a spinning rod (should have seen her face when the drag started singing), my son Nicholas caught 2 and then played in the woods chasing critters (my nephew told him he only had to catch one to win a prize :lol: ), and I caught and released 25 keeper gills. It was a blast!!!!!!!!! Here are few pics:

Nicholas









Taylor













Daylen









And one of me (my daughter said " you can't win, but I want to see your picture on the computer anyway :lol: )


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Pics Everyone! =D>


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks as though everyone had a great time... even the dads.


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job guys. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't see Jim's watch from here, but the deadline to post pics is only about 30 minutes away !(8pm EDT) :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go guys good to see you gettin the youngsters out on the water =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

First thread updated! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim,

This was a great idea and I'm sure all the kids had a great time and are looking forward to their "Prize". 

Ya done good


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim! This was a lot of fun! I know my two boys will be ecstatic to get there goodies. =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2008)

Trophies ordered and Baits are in! :beer: 

I will be out of town next week so wife will pick them up Wednesday and I will get them out by next Monday.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> Trophies ordered and Baits are in! :beer:
> 
> I will be out of town next week so wife will pick them up Wednesday and I will get them out by next Monday.



Your the best! Just showed the kids and they are so excited.... they didn't think they would be getting trophies. :beer:


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2008)

Trophies are in!

Picture in the first thread! Will get them out this week. :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool trophies, Jim! Congrats to the Little Anglers! 8)


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice Jim, I haven’t told the boys yet. They will be really surprised.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

=D> This is why "Tinboats" is the best freaken site on the internet =D> When the kiddies get their awards can we see some pictures? I know I am looking forward to seeing their smiling faces.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2008)

Trophies sent!


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Very cool, Jim. =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats awesome Jim. Again, Thanks for running a great site.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks again... great idea....


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 29, 2008)

=D> Thanks Jim, you made their day. Mason cant stop talking about his "beautiful" fish trophy, and Max said it was very cool 8)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 29, 2008)

My son got his today. He is so excited! Thanks Jim for running a great site and doing stuff for the kids! \/ \/ \/


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim, My son got his trophy today. I told him he got a package and the look on his face when he opened it was priceless man. A memory for a lifetime. I wish there were more people like yourself that do great things for kids and try to get them involved. My hat goes off to you. =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 30, 2008)

My boys got there trophies and goody bag today and man where they excited. Thanks again Jim! This was a very good thing! =D>


----------



## LegBrkr (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for a great tournament Jim! Joey's prizes finally arrived yesterday ( wrong zip delayed delivery).


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2008)

Funny you mention that. I put down the zip you gave me, and When I get to the post office they told me it was wrong and reversed 2 digits I guess...... #-o 

If you see on the label it was crossed out?


----------



## LegBrkr (Oct 5, 2008)

Leave it to us lefties to transpose numbers! I don't know they number pad has to be on the right side of a key board. 
I noticed the change in the zip code, but apparently the other post offices it went thru didn't notice. It took a trip, but it's here and he was one surprised little guy.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 5, 2008)

Tell Joey's mom he needs a haircut    
(inside joke)


----------



## Zum (Oct 9, 2008)

Parcel arrived in the mail yesterday.Thanks you Jim and JD baits.


Next time I take him fishing,I'll try to get one of him landing a fish with your baits.They have a real nice feel to them,can't wait to see how they feel in the water.


----------

